# D* DVR R-15 RF Remote



## unsub (Dec 27, 2004)

I should be getting this soon. I notice in the instruction manual it has a jack for a RF remote. Does anyone have this remote yet? Does it come with one?


----------



## busboy789 (Oct 25, 2003)

it does not come with one. I wouldn't mind having one though.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

That jack is not currently active. The RF remote is for "future use".

Carl


----------



## trentmh (Jan 18, 2006)

I personally use an alternate RF solution right now and I have 3 remotes that run on this system. I have a dealer's account setup with a satellite supplier and I ordered 2 remotes for my extra rooms when I received my R15. If I'm not mistaken they are RC24, where my original remote is an RC23. There is an FCC ID sticker on each of the RC24 remotes which tells me they are RF remotes. However, I don't have an RF antenna for the R15 and I doubt it is enabled as has already been stated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have an RC24 (came with my H20)...

I have been told by my DirecTV contact, that the RF code has not been activated yet for the R15... It will be, as they have planned for it.. just not right now.


----------



## kay (Nov 27, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have been told by my DirecTV contact, that the RF code has not been activated yet for the R15... It will be, as they have planned for it.. just not right now.


interesting!


----------

